# Can other depts request your name from the list?



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

When taking the test you're given only 4 choices. Is it just those 4 depts that will have access to your name on the list or can you be called by anyone of the CS depts?


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

You will only be on the list of the four departments that you listed, and hence you will only be eligible for employment with those agencies.


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

Speaking from my experience only, I've recieved cards from towns that I did not apply for. This,however,pertained to the FF exam and it was small towns(hingham,westwood,seekonk) that had hardly anyone sign up to take the test, so they certified a statewide list looking for FF-paramedic qualified candidates. In my opinion, this is far less likely to happen from the police exam.


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

The only way it could happen with the police exam is by accident. You'll only be on the certified lists of the towns you choose. Of course, you can contact HRD to change them at any time.


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

reno911_2004";p="64044 said:


> The only way it could happen with the police exam is by accident. You'll only be on the certified lists of the towns you choose. Of course, you can contact HRD to change them at any time.


WHAT!!???? Are you friggin kidding me? I can change my choices at anytime? You have no idea how that happy that piece of info has made me.


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

billj";p="64034 said:


> Speaking from my experience only, I've recieved cards from towns that I did not apply for. This,however,pertained to the FF exam and it was small towns(hingham,westwood,seekonk) that had hardly anyone sign up to take the test, so they certified a statewide list looking for FF-paramedic qualified candidates. In my opinion, this is far less likely to happen from the police exam.


You're right! I recall getting a letter from some town I never heard asking if I would be interested in some part time position. I never replied.(Big mistake)


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Dude, have you ever thought about writing all your questions in ONE post? Instead of about 20? Too much reading for not that many questions.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

....


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

kttref";p="64194 said:


> Dude, have you ever thought about writing all your questions in ONE post? Instead of about 20? Too much reading for not that many questions.


Dudette, wanna step off my crotch? I don't mean to be rude but why the hell are you riding me? Too much reading? Here's a novel concept, if it does not interest you don't read it. I could see if I was spamming the board but my post have not violated any forum rules.


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

Southside";p="64197 said:


> ....


I've been ignoring you pretty much this whole time. What exactly is it you have against me? Not that I care or anything, just idle curiosity. You may also have the last word.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

ProudAmerican";p="64200 said:


> Southside";p="64197 said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...


You want to know Mr. Credentials what bothers me is the fact that you have been involved in almost every topic on this board as of late and each one that you have participated in you cry poor you and you reintroduce us to who you are and what your gripe is. Pal, you have some good preferences and odds are you will likely get on, but chill out. Civil Service sucks, if you took the time to research you will see how many on this board will agree that the system does not work....but thats life my friend. If you want to be on the job right at this moment....move out of state or spend more time on the phone with Chiefs from non-civil service agencies and less time bitching on here. I got very lucky getting sponsored by a department when the state allowed it....then I sent out letters, emails and phone calls to just about every Chief and Captain in the state. I even contacted the civil service departments to see if I could market myself to them and see how many they are looking to hire. Most will talk and they will also compliment you on the drive you show to want the job. I was scheduled to take the NYPD exam this summer, but now I don't have to uproot my wife and kids because my drive has paid off. I recently got offered a full time postion with a great department. Remember, nobody is going to deliver the job to you....GO AFTER IT! Other than that....we cool bro, i was just having fun with the pictures!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

ProudAmerican";p="64198 said:


> Dudette, wanna step off my crotch? I don't mean to be rude but why the hell are you riding me? Too much reading? Here's a novel concept, if it does not interest you don't read it. I could see if I was spamming the board but my post have not violated any forum rules.


Not quite my style, but feel free to flatter yourself. I, like most people on this board, read a good majority of the posts because we want to help. All of your posts are about you whining because you're not getting hired. Well guess what, not everyone gets hired. And you are "spamming" the board with your sob stories. Work harder and get hired. We've all been then, 1/2 of us are still in the same position you are. I'm not hired yet and I'm a caucasian female, and I'm not complaining.

Long story short, stop complaining. This isn't an easy profession to get into, regardless of your credentials.


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

kttref";p="64209 said:


> ProudAmerican";p="64198 said:
> 
> 
> > Dudette, wanna step off my crotch? I don't mean to be rude but why the hell are you riding me? Too much reading? Here's a novel concept, if it does not interest you don't read it. I could see if I was spamming the board but my post have not violated any forum rules.
> ...


Sob stories? Want to help? You must still be referring to my affirmative action thread. Sorry dudette I was done with that a long time ago. Why is a question on changing your appointment choices whining?

Should I only post questions that suit your preference? As I said before, no one forces you to read my posts. By your implication one would think otherwise.

I will continue to post questions. If said questions do not conform to the rules of this board I'm sure the moderators will bring it to my attention. We can go back and forth with this but I've no desire to continue this incessant banter.

P.S I didn't mean "step off my crotch" in a sexual way. It was meant to visualize me lying on my back(fully clothed) and you coming by stomping on my crotch with stilettos(?)...The more I try to explain it the deeper I dig that hole huh? Anyways, I appologize. I was not intentionally lewd. Just lousy choices of words.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

ProudAmerican";p="64218 said:


> We can go back and forth with this but I've no desire to continue this incessant banter.


I meant all of your posts. All the questions you asked in about 4 threads could have been asked in 1. That's all...

But, I want the last word. :twisted:


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

kttref";p="64220 said:


> ProudAmerican";p="64218 said:
> 
> 
> > We can go back and forth with this but I've no desire to continue this incessant banter.
> ...


What madamme wants is what madamme shall get! :wink:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Dammit you ruined it...


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

The original question has been asked and answered, let's everyone keep the personal attacks to PMs in the future.


----------

